# Help! Dik Owners



## Indea88 (Jul 31, 2005)

I have paid my levy and received an e-mail conformation from the resort. I had received an e-mail asking if I want it spacebanked and I replied that yes with RCI. Now everytime I try to deposit my weeks RCI replies that my flexweek and unit number does not enter into the computer. I assume that Dik did not spacebank my weeks and I cant get a return e-mail from the resort. Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## SciTchr (Jul 31, 2005)

Call them directly. I have better luck that way. I use a Costco MCI phone card and it is reasonable and easy. I try to catch them at the start of their day. Emails have not been effective for me.

http://www.worldtimeserver.com


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 31, 2005)

For cheap international phone service, I use www.ldpost.com


----------



## Jaybee (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm not positive, but I think it's Jenny that does the spacebank deposits.
jenny@dikhololo.co.za.


----------



## girard (Aug 5, 2005)

After I paid my levies I had to email Jenny and it was finally spacebanked.  It's worth a try!


----------



## robtug (Nov 9, 2005)

I found them very slow too. They are very disorganized. They charged me within the week I sent my credit card info but did not deposit my week for 2 months. Everyone (staff at the resort) kept passing the buck - saying they had done their job. Eventually, after emailing everyone supervisors, managers, it got done. Very frustrating experience. Sudwala on the other hand is very efficient...thing get done fast. Hopefully, they will improve the handling of this for all the RCI members.


----------



## philemer (Nov 9, 2005)

See this thread. thespecialists@........... is who you need to email.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=232&highlight=specialists


----------



## shar (Nov 11, 2005)

Since we have owned there in 1999 Dik has always deposited our weeks directly with RCI at our request. We have never had a problem. I hope by stating this that a problem now does not arise in the future.  We ask them to deposit in the fax we send with the credit card information to pay the MF. Make sure you include your RCI account number and tell them if it is a U.S. account. At least that is what we do and have never had a problem.

Shar


----------



## Jwerking (Dec 6, 2005)

shar said:
			
		

> Since we have owned there in 1999 Dik has always deposited our weeks directly with RCI at our request. We have never had a problem. I hope by stating this that a problem now does not arise in the future.  We ask them to deposit in the fax we send with the credit card information to pay the MF. Make sure you include your RCI account number and tell them if it is a U.S. account. At least that is what we do and have never had a problem.
> 
> Shar



I paid my maintenance fees thru ICW and it took months to get my weeks deposited last year.  I finally called them on the phone directly and they said I did not pay my maintenance fees.  I talked to the MF person and she said that there was a balance from the prior year.  It was not huge, so I did not argue with her, because I don't know if I could find documentation for what i paid in the prior year and gave her my cc to charge the balance. 

I requested the deposit of specific weeks (gave them a range) , but they totally ignored me and deposited some other weeks.  As this took several weeks to do, I just let it go.  But very poor service, indeed. 

Joyce


----------

